# Fit over sunglasses for a rider with eyeglasses



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I use eyeglasses with transition lenses and have a pair of cocoons to cover them. Does anyone make non-dorky looking sunglasses which can fit over a normal pair of eyeglasses?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmmm I used to wear one like that.









Nah! 

Does that fit on any helmet?

Rich


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know if you personally would consider these non-dorky, but here goes:

Amazon.com: Hilton Bay Polarized Over-Prescription Sunglasses P77 (Black & Smoke): Shoes


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Wouldn't it just be easier to get a pair of prescription sunglasses to wear? That's what I have. They're not the trendy wraparound style due to my prescription, but they work great and that way I only have to wear one set of eyeglasses at a time.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you had a couple of options until you specified 'non-dork'...

get some Rx cycling sunglasses. I love mine.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

The tertiary option is to get contacts/lasik and wear regular sunglasses.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I don't know if you personally would consider these non-dorky, but here goes:
> 
> Amazon.com: Hilton Bay Polarized Over-Prescription Sunglasses P77 (Black & Smoke): Shoes


Those are basically what I use right now. Where I ride there are (too many) intersections and the frames really block the view. To be safe and remain uninjured I have to dismount a lot and twist around to make sure I'm not potential road kill.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I suggest considering getting prescription riding glasses. I got a pair with progressive transition lenses via my optometrist. Main things are: lenses aren't too curved for your prescription, are large enough to provide wind protection, glasses sit high enough so that you're not looking over them in your lowest riding position, temples adequately retain the glasses while riding. 

On-line source: Sports Optical ::: Sunglasses, Prescriptions Sunglasses and Exclusive 'Direct Lens Technology'


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm seventy-one and with a incipient cataract in the left eye which will eventually require surgery on both eyes. Investment in a pair of prescription sun glasses is not a prudent choice given the unpredictable nature of my eyes.

Rich


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> The tertiary option is to get contacts/lasik and wear regular sunglasses.


The process is getting so cheap that the pay-back in glasses saving can be pretty quick.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Rich Gibson said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm seventy-one and with a incipient cataract in the left eye which will eventually require surgery on both eyes. Investment in a pair of prescription sun glasses is not a prudent choice given the unpredictable nature of my eyes.
> 
> Rich


They can correct your vision at the same time they perform the cataract surgery. It's a 10 minute (but half a day) process. Go for it!!!!!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Seeing as though you have transition lenses on your regular glasses have you tried nothing over them? If you think you need something with more coverage then by all means do so but I've found there's generally no need to have coverage on the sides like sports style glasses provide.
I use ordinary eye glasses with transition lenses and it's only a problem when it's below freezing and speeds are 30ish or above (the problem is my eye tear up too much from the cold air hitting them).


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

When I had cataract surgery on my right (thankfully master) eye five years ago they slipped in the lens and it still tests at 20-15. They'll be doing my left within a few months and I can hardly wait. Will then only need glasses for reading.
Because of the cataracts I've had to get new glasses almost every year. I keep getting the same frames because I like them.

You can get some very good clip-ons at malwart for about $17. They must have about 50 styles and sizes and you pick the exact fit for your frames. They're not dorky as no one notices the thin wires on the sides that hold them in place.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> When I had cataract surgery on my right (thankfully master) eye five years ago they slipped in the lens and it still tests at 20-15.


I wear glasses... except when cycling when I wear contacts. I've considered the Laski just to save the hassles. The contacts... cost practically nothing.


----------



## JPEyewear (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Brian from Jonathan Paul Eyewear™ here. Have you checked out our website www.fitovers.com yet? We offer 25 styles of Fitovers® Sunglasses, you should have no problem finding one you like in your size. Ours are non-dorky, we promise


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Why not just get a pair of "clip-ons"? They're cheap, light, and I doubt they'll increase any dork factor of your existing street glasses.

Although you've already discounted the idea of getting prescription sunglasses, if you change your mind then I heartily suggest you work with the crew at sportsoptical.com.

I've been working through some issues getting prescription progressive bifocal lenses mounted in a pair of Oakley frames. The people at Sports Optical have been fabulous, and I'm dealing with them solely through the internet since they're not local to me.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

JPEyewear said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Brian from Jonathan Paul Eyewear™ here. Have you checked out our website www.fitovers.com yet? We offer 25 styles of Fitovers® Sunglasses, you should have no problem finding one you like in your size. Ours are non-dorky, we promise


This is the style I am already using; the peripheral vision is blocked in all the samples making busy intersections more dangerous.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Rich Gibson said:


> I'm seventy-one and with a incipient cataract in the left eye which will eventually require surgery on both eyes.


Spend the long buck and get the multi-focal lenses installed, then you can use any sunglasses you like.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

When you do have your cataracts removed, you might consider something like this Wiley X | Motorcycle Climate Control - Airrage I now need progressive lenses, so this is what I chose, but although they have a foam pad (which can be removed) and removable strap to allow them to function as goggles or conventional sunglasses, I have only used them for driving, so it's easier to read the gauges.

This is what I've been wearing on the bike, since my vision is still good enough when I'm outside. Tropos Arch Goggle – Tropos Eyewear
Minimizing wind was a top priority, and yes, they will fog up if stopped for too long, but clear the moment you're under way again (helped by the anti fog solution)
I actually gave up cycling for years because of an issue with Blepharitis and dry eye syndrome. I didn't need prescription eyeglasses at the time, but even with the Oakley factory Pilots (and many cycling sunglasses since), wind would still get around them, (especially the right eye from turning my head to check traffic), causing severe redness, pain, and photophobia. 

When wearing the Tropos Arch goggle, they look more like sunglasses, but although this will probably not meet the "not looking like a dork criterion," they do sell an over the eyeglass model, and they're available in many colors and are ventilated. OTE Goggle – Tropos Eyewear

The trick is to let the goggles hang around your neck, then put your helmet on, then pull them up into place, so the goggle strap is over the helmet strap.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Am I the only one thinking he should prioritize the surgery? I mean easier said than done but "eventually"? 

I'm not sure what your grade is, but the RX _insert_ route is also there. Smith, Rudy Project, and Oakley have programs. They setup inserts that mate onto the lenses for minimal gain in thickness so they feel like an ordinary single pair, and you can use any desired lens tint.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Rich Gibson said:


> Hmmmm I used to wear one like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard some of the newer helmets cost more than an average house.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> Why not just get a pair of "clip-ons"? They're cheap, light, and I doubt they'll increase any dork factor of your existing street glasses....


That's just what I did. I found a pair at Costco for $12.99
Rich


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

*Shield too Dark*

This seemed like a good idea. I could never wear them because it was much too dark for me.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Rich Gibson said:


> That's just what I did. I found a pair at Costco for $12.99
> Rich


First ride with them today; worked like a charm. I caught all the right turners crossing from my left rear. Best $13 I've spent in a long time.


----------

